# Carnival: Swiss or Chinese?



## Jman-G (Mar 16, 2012)

I recently acquired an automatic from the Chinese watch brand, Carnival, also known as Jianianhua Hwguoji. I'm curious to know what model movement it has and who made it.

It has "Swiss Brand" on the dial and "Swiss Technology" marked on the exhibition display caseback, although I'm skeptical whether the movement is actually of Swiss origin.

I would appreciate any information about the Carnival watch brand and the movements they use.

The watch model is a Carnival No. 8828G, Swiss Technology, 10ATM Water Resistant (all marked on the caseback). It has hour, minutes, and sweeping seconds hands with a date window at the 3 o'clock position. It has "hacking" seconds function. The automatic winding mechanism appears to only wind in one direction. That is, it winds the mainspring when the rotor moves counter clockwise when facing the caseback (indicated by clicking). The movement can be wound manually using the crown and has a power reserve of about 45 hours. I measured the beat at 21,600 BPH using two different smartphone apps. It keeps surprisingly accurate time and averages +2 seconds per day for the past three weeks. 

I thought it might be an ETA 2824-2 but the beat is not 28,800 and it doesn't match pictures online. It also doesn't match pictures for the "Tongji" Chinese Standard Movement. 

Could it in fact have a Swiss movement, or does it just have a very good Chinese copy of a Swiss movement? Or, does it have an original high quality Chinese movement but uses "Swiss Brand" and "Swiss Technology" as marketing tactics?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Chinese DG2813 or Seagull ST-16? How much u paid for it?


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

If you look around Tao bao you would see lots of watches claiming to be "Swiss", and even more with logo with a little Swiss flag to its right (much like Tissot), but I am pretty sure that the feeding their workers Swiss cheese every day for lunch does not qualify them as remotely Swiss!


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> Chinese DG2813 or Seagull ST-16? How much u paid for it?


they are selling for around $60 on Ali.


----------



## Jman-G (Mar 16, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> Chinese DG2813 or Seagull ST-16? How much u paid for it?


Yes! It is a 2813. More specifically, I think it's a Nanning NN2813. After examining it closer I found the NN logo behind the balance wheel. Although, the logo is slightly different with smaller text than in pictures I found on this forum.

I picked it up for $68 USD on Ali like Weston said. 

Thanks for identifying the movement Triton!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

The bracelet looks very nice though... brushed, and slightly greyish in the middle section...


----------



## Roy D (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice Longines homage - I see they have it in double and triple subdial chrono version as well =]


----------

